
An Open Letter to HubSpot Employees: Focus on Value, Not Valuation - erikdevaney
https://readthink.com/an-open-letter-to-hubspot-employees-focus-on-value-not-valuation-226fed123d2b#.vrv91cgjk
======
acconrad
From a financial/investing standpoint, he's in a way accepting the teachings
of value investing - the business inherently has value in it, regardless of
what the general market may irrationally place on the company; and that in the
end, the company will be subject to mean reversion, and will eventually trend
back upward when the markets stabilize.

However, the reality is that, from a value investing perspective, $HUBS is a
company with negative EPS, high price-to-book, and operates on a $1B+ market
cap with only $182MM in revenue...so it _is_ reverting to the mean by
correcting itself from such a wildly high valuation.

